# Smokin Snowboards 2013/14 lineup



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I stopped by the factory in Sparks NV this past week just for the hell of it. I had talked to Jay and Wara about buying the last pow board(the pinner) that they have, they held it for me and were going to ship it but I figured why not stop in to grab it on the way to lake tahoe? This is now a discontinued deck so I really wanted to get their last one in my size, as usual they were their and super friendly/happy to show us what they had going on in the factory.

We ended up getting a new street slayer longboard from them and they also hooked us up with a ton of stickers, some hoodies, Tshirts and hospitality. We got to check out the new line for next season and they look sick. My personal favorite design is the awesymetrical which is new this coming season. This will probably be my new primary deck. Its a symetrical twin with clash rocker (rocker middle, camber tips) that has an exagerated side cut on the heel edge. Im going to pick one up on the way home on monday hopefully. They were still in full production mode for the S Hemisphere and didnt have all of them made yet... I will be able to ride a few new boards on my hood next month though and hopefully my awesym at Abasin next week.

The entire lineup looks amazing, really poppy graphics on solid boards with some nice new tech mixed in with them. Jay was telling me that the awsym was going to be a platinum pick/goodwood, not that that means much. 

Anyway, I really am always amazed at how willing Jay and Wara(the company owners) are at stopping what they are doing and bullshitting for a few minutes when people walk in to their shop. They actually took the time to personally silk screen the hoodies and tshirts on the spot for my wife since they didnt have any in her size. 

Their customer service is and always has been amazing. The first time I every met Jay was 7 or 8 years ago looking for a very specific board/graphic, he took the time over a couple of days to put the word out to some regional reps and found me one. That is what got me hooked on their products. 

For people looking for high quality and virtually indestructible boards with great customer service, made in the US(Tahoe area just outside Reno).... Smokin Snowboards is definitely a winner


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice, you really make me want one!


----------



## Anaru (May 15, 2013)

I just ordered my wife the smokin vixen in the clash camber! Hope she loves it good to see that the brand has great customer service! Makes me want to support them more!


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Just curious, did they say it was okay for you to mention/describe some of their boards for next year?
Doesn't bother me at all, but don't snowboard companies like to keep their products under wraps until they reveal them?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

GreyDragon said:


> Just curious, did they say it was okay for you to mention/describe some of their boards for next year?
> Doesn't bother me at all, but don't snowboard companies like to keep their products under wraps until they reveal them?


Might have been the case 5 plus years ago, the Internet has ruined that. Far better to embrace it and let it ride these days.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

GreyDragon said:


> Just curious, did they say it was okay for you to mention/describe some of their boards for next year?
> Doesn't bother me at all, but don't snowboard companies like to keep their products under wraps until they reveal them?


I would have assumed companies would want people talking about their upcoming products and designs, if for nothing else than to get some hype going. Seems to me people will like what they like regardless of when the information comes out.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Don't know anything about their boards but their 3 year Bummer Deal or whatever is pretty cool.:thumbsup:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

GreyDragon said:


> Just curious, did they say it was okay for you to mention/describe some of their boards for next year?
> Doesn't bother me at all, but don't snowboard companies like to keep their products under wraps until they reveal them?


Yeah, he was so worried about it he gave me a stack of catalogues for next year to give to some people around vail that were asking for them. They really have very little stock from last year left. Maybe 40 boards. Someone just purchased most of their 11/12 and 12/13 stock that was remaining. 

I can't wait to grab my new boards next month when we roll back through Reno. I grabbed the pinner from their stock so no one else got it, it was the last one they are making and the last one in it's size.... He has a prototype powder stick that he is likely gonna make into a split for next year as well but only time will tell on that.

To the poster that got a vixen for their chick. My wife has one and a PYT. She loves them both and will be getting next years models too. They ride way bigger that they are.....


----------



## Anaru (May 15, 2013)

^thats good hopefully she enjoys hers! She hasnt boarded since she was 15 (now 27) so let's she if she still has it lol


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Did you ride the awesym yet? What's it like?

Funny, I saw it won an under $450 Good Wood for 2014 in the print version with an absurdly low price, but it has since been corrected on the site...

New price is more like what I'd expect...


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I only got to ride it on the summer slush at hood. It's was smooth as hell but I probably could have ridden a 2x6 piece of wood on that snow with good results. I am going to use it as my primary board this season though. It has the feeling of what an all mountain slaying board should. I'll find out for sure this winter....

I don't know what the deal was with that under $450 shit.... None of their boards are that low in price for retail.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Def want to hear more about your experiences with the Awesym as you ride it more. That's the one in their lineup that has me the most interested. I had a Gnu RC 157.5 with the asym sidecuts the last couple seasons and really love the tech, so I just replaced it with a Space Case 156 to dick around on this season. Really want to try out the Awesym 159 as a potential everyday all mountain board...


----------

